# Big ol jalapenos!!!  With Q-View!  New pic!



## fpnmf (Jan 17, 2011)

Got these at my last trip to Super H Mart.

Going to put a layer of my habenero sausage under the cheese.

More pics as I progress.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool man.  All kinds of stuffing possibilites with those big daddies.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 17, 2011)

looking good


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would test them for steroids. You know punch one and see how hard it hits back. If you go flying across the room it's on steroids and they will be tough.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2011)

We had some jumbo's like that at our Walmart last week, there so dang big you need a knife and fork to eat em. They are tasty though!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 17, 2011)

The variety of those jalapenos look like the ones that we grow.If they are they are called the mammoth jalapeno,i belive you can find the seeds in rupp seeds or harris seed companies.And they do get BIG.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice Japs, those make good ABTs...

Here are some I got a while back...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2011)

Man those are some large peppers for sure. Cant wait to see the ABT's


----------



## chefrob (Jan 17, 2011)

they look good but how's the flavor and is there any heat? i notice that sometimes the bigger ones lack in those areas.........but stll great for stuffing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2011)

The flavor was great on mine, and there was plenty of heat even with all the seeds & veins removed. The biggest challenge is to get a strip of bacon long enough to wrap around them a couple of times.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2011)

Look Out !

Hot stuff comin' thru !!!

Ouch!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally got them smoked. Cheddar and a slice of the habenero sausage.

Covered with and wrapped with the extra pepper homemade bacon.

The Woman says..EEEK  too hot!

Kinda tasty I thought.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 19, 2011)

they look great to me...tell her i'll take her share if she don't want them!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Les beat me to it! I was gonna call dibs. lol  Looks great!!


----------



## porked (Jan 19, 2011)

They look as good as I've ever seen, nice!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 19, 2011)

She said too hot, not I am not gonna eat them.

They are gone.

Thanks for all the nice comments.

  Craig


----------



## billm75 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love finding those huge Jalapenos and stuffing them full of different things.  I'll take smoked sausage, or lil' smokies sometimes.  Other times, I use some leftover pulled pork.  Possibilities are endless when you have that big of a pepper to fill up.

Yours look amazing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2011)

Those look good Craig...
 

The only problem I found with the great big ones is they render my ABT rack useless...


----------



## alelover (Jan 21, 2011)

Those are beauties.


----------

